# [How-To] Les Noyaux "UNSTABLE & UNSUPPORTED"

## boozo

How-To : Les Noyaux "UNSTABLE & UNSUPPORTED"

Petite incursion aux limites de l'optimisation

Mise à jour : 23/06/05

Ayant un peu de temps ces temps ci, et en regard de considérations de partage et/ou d'implication dans l'effort open source émanant de certains membres de notre communauté, je me suis pris par la main et entre quatre yeux (cad dans le miroir je vous rassure) et je me suis penché sur le cas des noyaux dit "exotiques"

(ce qui revient à dire non supportés) considérés comme non stable car patchés pour l'optimisation selon les différentes envies, besoins, desiderata des gentooistes geeks  :Wink: 

Curieux de ces petites bestioles ( Ahaaa... ce p'tit parfum d'huile de ricin et de méthanol me rappelle de bon

souvenir tiens  :Laughing:  c'est ma madeleine à moi... ), j'espère que ce petit tutoriel permettra à chacun de tester et par là-même de contribuer à l'optimisation accrue de notre distribution d'affection en faisant remonter de l'information aux développeur ; voire à promouvoir certains d'entre-eux (je parle des noyaux là...) au rang d'Officiel tant recherché, en intégrant l'arbre portage gentoo (en ~ certes mais c'est déjà bcps !)

Bon après ce long laïus introductif...passont aux choses sérieuses enfin ludiques devrais-je plutôt écrire.

Tout d'abords : petit tour d'horizon de ces noyaux en "émergence"  :Laughing: 

Ref.:

La page de la doc officielle gentoo sur les noyaux "classiques" inclus dans portage --> doc. Fr

Le lien vers un excellent Thread de TGL pour la gestion "propre" des kernels qui risque fort de vous être utile vu la vitesse d'évolution de ces noyaux...  :Wink:  --> c'est ici

Et sur le conseil avisé de yoyo voici un petit lien pour "l'entretien" des différentes sources (avec modules externes, oldconfig etc.) du kernel qui est bien utile --> Guide des mise à jour du noyau gentoo

Primo : Explications préalables 

Je ne rentrerais pas ici dans les détails des contenus des patchs de chacun d'eux car les différences sont subtiles tout d'abord et pour certaines redondantes puis parce que leurs temps de renouvellement est trop rapide pour faire une veille fiable et tenir à jour un benchmark enfin pour moi...

Je prendrais donc pour exemple arbitraire le noyau "love" pour éclaircir mon propos toutefois je placerais en fin de post les références vers les autres noyaux que j'ai pu dénombré (mais cela est loin d'être exhaustif) en plus des sources ô combien célèbres : ck ; cko ; mm etc, qui fondent souvent pour partie les bases de ces kernels exotiques.

Enfin, dans cet exposé, je ne traiterais que de l'installation via ebuilds ; la procédure par patchs étant une de ses composantes la doc gentoo me semble suffisante pour vous permettre d'obtenir le même résultat "a la mano" mais autant faire en sorte d'abusez de nos fabuleux scripts que tous nous envie et font le charme et la puissance de notre ou plutôt nos gentoo devrais-je dire désormais non ?  :Wink: 

Remarque importante : Mon intention ici n'est pas de promouvoir tels ou tels patchs plus en faveur d'un autre mais de permettre de prendre la mesure de la dimension encore plus versatile de notre chère gentoo et des limites vers lequelles peuvent s'étendre ses optimisations.

Toutefois ces noyaux étant pour certains fort instable je ne saurais et leurs contributeur de surcrois être tenus responsable des désagréements et autres "clashs" de tous ordres liés à leur utilisation en worksation et je n'envisage même pas d'en évoquer les conséquences en production par crainte de m'attirer les foudres des gurus --> Avant toutes temptatives : lisez bien les threads de chaque hacks de ces noyaux pour vous faire une idée et pour éviter le maximum d'écueils et dans le doute, passez votre chemin.  :Laughing: 

/* Les LOVE-Sources */

Les Love-sources dérivent à l'origine des mm-sources et sont basées sur un kernel officiel. Le patchset est maintenu par la comunauté dans l'optique d'une optimisation vers une activité desktop ayant pour objectif d'accroite la réactivité du système. Ce patchset ayant une période de mise à jour très courte, ceux qui souhaitent un uptime minimum de leur noyau doivent en tenir compte avant de le choisir. De plus, ces patcsets inclus des features pour "tweaker à fond" le comportement du kernel il semble donc nécessaire de bien savoir ce que l'on fait si on veut vraiment tirer parti de ce patch  :Wink: . Mais sans rentrer sur le plan des performances techniques souvent sujet à contreverses, ces sources répondent parfaitement aux besoins les plus communs d'une orientation desktop : les temps de réponse du bureau sont rapide ; pas de coupure des appz pendant de grosses compilations etc.

Plus de détails et d'explications concernant ces optimisations sont disponibles sur la page officielle du projet Love-sources et sur les Threads du forum gentoo.

Ref.: Et ci-dessous, les liens vers les Threads de référence du forum Unsupported softwarequi sont très souvent les SEUL référents pour les rapports de bug -->

2.6.12-rc6-love1

Et pour les "ceintures noires" de de l'upgrade ou les geeks archéologues chevronnés je vous mets les liens vers les précédentes versions  :Mr. Green:  --> 2.6.12-rc5-love2 ; 2.6.12-rc5-love1 ; 2.6.12-rc4-love3 ; 2.6.12-rc4-love2 ; 2.6.12-rc4-love1 ; 2.6.12-rc3-love1 ; 2.6.12-rc2-love1 ; 2.6.12-rc1-love1 ; 2.6.12-rc1-love1 ; 2.6.11-rc4(r5)-love1 ; 2.6.11-love2 ; 2.6.11-love1 ; 2.6.11-rc1-love1

Secundo : l'installation proprement dite 

Si ce n'est pas déjà le cas pour vous, vous devez créer un overlay pour gerer votre arbre portage personnel et y

placer les ebuilds non officiel tels que ces noyaux et en creer d'autres si vous développer des applications ou portez des softs pour la communauté gentoo (ce à quoi je vous encourage par la même occasion  :Wink:  )

Pour cela :

```
mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/"NOYAU_QUE_VOUS_INSTALLEZ"-sources
```

(nb: ici "NOYAU_QUE_VOUS_INSTALLEZ" peut par exemple correspond à : "love" ; "nitro" ; etc... bref ne marquez pas le numéro des versions pour le répertoire cela est réservé à l'ebuild  :Wink: )

Décommentez la variable PORTDIR_OVERLAY dans votre /etc/make.conf avec l'emplacement de votre/vos arbres portages secondaires si vous en installez plusieurs mais en général c'est quelque chose du genre :

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"
```

Récupérez et installer les ebuids sus mentionnés dans leurs répertoires respectifs !

On créé le digest :

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/love-sources/love-sources-version.ebuild digest
```

Ensuite on détourne portage pour installer nos sources de noyau "unstable"

Rem.: Un petit hack bien sympatoche qui me viens d'Enlight  :Wink: 

pour éviter de passer en revue n fois tous les miroirs portage de votre make.conf avant de passer à l'adresse contenue dans l'ebuild pour downloader les tarballs : éditez l'ebuild et ajoutez (s'il ne le contiens pas déjà) en début d'ebuild la ligne :

```
RESTRICT="nomirror"
```

- aaah... qu'est-ce qu'on ne ferait pas pour gagner du temps  :Laughing:  -

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge love-sources qui est souvent mentionné dans les docs ou les Threads que vous rencontrerez est depuis portage 2.0.50 à proscrire par soucis de fiabilité. Préférez donc les nouveaux fichiers de gestion de portage qui dans notre exemple sera :

```
echo  "/sys-kernel/love-sources ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

puis

```
emerge love-sources
```

(Une petite référence pour les améliorations fournies par portage-2.0.50)

Enfin rendez-vous dans le répertoire /usr/local/noyau_qui_va_bien et là c'est le grand classique...

```
make menuconfig
```

nb. --> configurez selon vos besoins et sauvegardez-la ailleurs comme bon vous semble (moi je procède ainsi pour ne pas écraser mes différentes versions et pour faire des tests :

.config.noyau-version.date.version dans mon repertoire /root/Kernel_config après à vous de voir...  :Wink: )

Puis

```
make && make modules_install
```

Votre noyau tout chaud est près ; il ne reste plus qu'a l'installer dans le boot et à tester... ( et ... loupiotes qui

clignotent... et ... KERNEL PANIC !!! ...et reconfigurer... et recompiler... et !!! SEGFAULT ...et reconfigurer... et recompiler... re-tester... et Paf-le-chien... et reconfigu...  :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:  )

mais pour l'heure :

```
cd / ; mount /boot ; mkdir -p /boot/testing/noyau_qui_fait_ch***
```

(comme çà on se mélange pas les pinceaux...=} )

Après on s'occupe de l'image du noyau :

```
cp /usr/src/linux-noyau_de_mes_rêves_les_plus_doux/arch/YOURS/boot/bzImage \

/boot/testing/NOYO's_version/bzImage.love-sources-version.date.version

cp /usr/src/linux-noyau_de_mes_rêves_les_plus_doux/System.map \

/boot/testing/NOYO's_version/System.map.love-sources-version.date.version
```

Dès lors, on créé les liens qui vont bien pour faire plus propre :

```
ln -s /boot/testing/NOYO's_version/bzImage.love-sources-version.date.version /boot/testing/NOYO's_version/bzImage

ln -s /boot/testing/NOYO's_version/System.map.love-sources-version.date.version \

/boot/testing/NOYO's_version/System.map
```

Là... on n'oublie pas le bootloader  :Wink: 

```
nano -w /boot/grub_ou_lilo/grub_ou_lilo.conf
```

...personnellement moi je suis plutôt grub donc pour ne pas me mélanger je rajoute des lignes du genre :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> title  Love-sources  "FROZEN HELL"  linux-2.6.12-rc6-love1
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> ...

 

On n'oublie pas ensuite...

```
cd / ; umount /boot
```

enfin : 

```
shutdown -r now
```

et comme dirait yoyo : "Enjoy !  :Wink: "

...après c'est la joie et la détresse dans les forums  :Mr. Green: 

PS: je ne fais pas ici état du lien symbolique "linux" vers le répertoire du noyau en cours car ce lien est utile si vous installer des modules en sus pour le noyau mais ne pose pas de pb pour faire des tests.

Et une fois que ça boote, à vous de faire ce liens ensuite tels que :

```
ln -s /usr/src/linux-noyau-bodybuildé /usr/src/linux
```

  :Smile: 

---

PS II : Ce document est de fait sous GNU FDL et peut donc être repris partiellement ou dans son intégralité.

Nota: Toutes réponses concernant les erreurs, oublis, améliorations ou implémentations, et remarques grammaticale ou orthographique (voire autres), seront les bienvenues (merci d'y joindre vos références) et intégrées le plus rapidement possible, par soucis de rigueur et de clarté.

Par avance merci de vos contributions et de vos retours.

---

PS III : Les autres références des noyaux "unsupported"

/* Les NITRO-Sources */

Les Nitro-sources dérivent à l'origine des patchset ck et mm et sont basées sur un kernel officiel. Le patchset est maintenu par la comunauté dans l'optique d'une optimisation acrue vers une activité desktop ( temps de réponse du bureau rapide ; pas de coupure des appz pendant de grosses compilations etc.). Il présente à l'instar des Love-sources : une période de mise à jour très courte, donc si vous souhaitez également un uptime minimum du noyau pensez-y avant de le choisir ; et des features pour "tweaker à donf" le comportement du kernel donc si vous voulez vraiment tirer parti de ce patch --> même recommandations que pour les Love.

Pour plus de détails sur les contenus des patchset, ils sont disponibles sur les Threads "officiels" du forum gentoo.

Ref.:     Vous trouverez ici les liens vers les Threads de référence du forum

Unsupported software -->

2.6.12-rc4-nitro1

Les "ceintures noires", les archéologues... --> les liens vers les précédentes versions 2.6.12-rc2-nitro1; 2.6.11-nitro2; 2.6.11-nitro1; 2.6.11-nitro0; 2.6.11-rc5-nitro0; 2.6.11-rc2-nitro1; 2.6.11-rc1-nitro0; 2.6.10-nitro4; 2.6.10-bk3-ck1-nitro2; 2.6.10-rc3-bk15-ck2-nitro2

/* Les VIVID-Sources */

Les Vivid-sources sont des clones basés sur les patchset ck et mm également qui intègrent en plus d'autres petites améliorations utiles pour une activité desktop tels que vesa-tng et fbsplash. Selon le bodhisattva fallow qui maintiens ces sources elles permettent uniquement de mieux tirer profit des patch mm. Pour plus de détails sur les contenus des patchset, ils sont disponibles sur les Threads "officiels" du forum gentoo.

Ref.: Vous trouverez ici les liens vers les Threads de référence du forum

Unsupported software -->

2.6.12-rc5-vivid2

Et pour ce qui est des précédentes versions --> 2.6.12-rc2-vivid1; 2.6.12-rc1-vivid1; 2.6.11-5-vividserv1; 2.6.8-rc1-r1

/* Les Cj-Sources */

Ces sources sont plutôt destinées aux possesseurs de laptop qui désirent des performances optimales tout en ayant une stabilité aussi bonne que possible. L'auteur est parti du noyau officiel stable dont l'ajout de patches annexes ne risque pas de dégrader la stabilité. D'où l'intérêt de ce noyau pour ceux qui ont envie d'avoir un patchset aussi minimal que possible tout en offrant les fonctionnalités nécessaires (un patchset minimum pour un minimum d'interférence entre les patchs et donc a priori un max de stabilité).  A noter que les cj-sources ne sont pas réservées qu'au laptop ainsi l'hibernation peut être pratique sur un ordinateur de bureau également. (le patchset cj6-sources pour kernel-2.6.12 fournit : ck2-sources ; software-suspend-2.1.9.5 ; patch-2.6.12.1 ; reiser4-for-2.6.12-rc5-mm2 ; vesafb-tng-0.9-rc6-r2 ; fbsplash-0.9.2-r3-2.6.12-rc1 ; inotify-0.23-rml-2.6.12-13. Pour les autres patchset les détails sont disponibles  à cette adresse )

nb.: Après le download, pensez à le renomer les ebuids sour la forme : cj-sources-2.6.XX-rX.ebuild

Ref.: Vous trouverez ici les liens vers les Threads de référence du forum

Unsupported software -->

cj-sources

Pour les archives --> [url=http://jaquier.dyndns.org/mambo/index.php?option=com_docman&task=docclick&Itemid=32&bid=38&limitstart=0&limit=5]cj_sources_2611_r6;

cj_sources_2611_r5; cj_sources_2611_r4; cj_sources_2611_r3; cj_sources_2611_r2; cj_sources_2611_r1; cj_sources_2610_r5

/* Les Morph-Sources */

Les Morph-sources sont basé sur un kernel vanilla officiel dont le patchset central (nitro) regroupe une collection d'autres patchs de développeurs dans l'optique d'une optimisation vers une activité desktop (on note aussi quelques patch orientés notebook) ceux, afin d'accroite la réactivité et l'interactivité (configurable) du système tout en fournissant un noyau stable. Ces patch sont d'une excellente qualité (exple aucun pb/warning lors du "patch -p1") et l'auteur attentif aux besoin des utilisateur (quelques "poll" de temps à autres). Mais le point qui fait la qualité des morph, c'est sa structure modulaire par USEflag qui assure la contruction d'un noyau "sur mesure".On notera la présence en plus de patchs ck des fonctions software-suspend2, Win4Lin, fbsplash et vesa-tng, reiser4 et squashfs, supermont, hostap,realtime_lsmest, inotify et bien d'autres encore. On note que dans la philosophie des morph, seul les ebuilds des pachset stable sont disponibles toutefois vous pouvez patcher "à l'ancienne" si une version instable est rendue disponible ce qui est le cas pour le 2.6.12. 

Plus de détails sont disponibles à cette adresse)

Ref.: Vous trouverez ici les liens vers les Threads de référence du forum

Unsupported software -->

la page du projet Morph-sources

2.6.12-rc6-morph1 "unstable"

2.6.11-morph12 stable 

Ref.: archives --> 2.6.11-morph4; 2.6.11-morph2; 2.6.11-morph1

/* Les Cko-Sources */

Les cko (ck overloaded) sont une adaptation des célèbres ck-sources donc toujours orientées desktop mais avec quelques optimisations supplémentaires. Leur fiabilité reste toutefois tout aussi comparable à celle de son illustre parenté. Elles sortent à une fréquence régulière mais pas trop rapide ce qui assouplit leur gestion et laisse selon yoyo le temps d'apprécier son desktop  :Laughing: )

Ref.: Le lien vers la page du projet qui presente un maximum d'information sur les optimisations de ce patchset -->

CKO patchset Homepage

Le lien vers des ebuilds : 2.6.11-r3

/* Les SKUNK-Sources */

Les Skunk-sources sont égelemnt des variantes basés sur le patchset mm et qui intègrent en plus d'autresaméliorations spécifiques de l'activité desktop. Pour plus de détails sur les contenus des patchset, ils sont disponibles sur les Threads "officiels" du forum gentoo.

Ref.: Vous trouverez ici les liens vers les Threads de référence du forum

Unsupported software -->

2.6.12-rc5-skunk4

Ref.: Archives --> 2.6.12-rc5-skunk3; 2.6.12-rc3-skunk3; 2.6.11-skunk6

/* Les DARK-Sources */

Les Dark-sources sont basés sur le patchset ck et intègrent d'autres améliorations spécifiques de l'activité desktop. Pour plus de détails sur les contenus des patchset, ils sont disponibles sur les Threads "officiels" du forum gentoo.

Ref.: Vous trouverez ici les liens vers les Threads de référence du forum

Unsupported software -->

2.6.11.12-dark1

Ref.: Archives --> 2.6.11.11-dark3; 2.6.11.11-dark2; 2.6.11.10-dark2; 2.6.11.10-dark1; 2.6.11.9-dark1; 2.6.11.8-dark2; 2.6.11.8-dark1; 2.6.11.7-dark5; 2.6.11.7-dark4; 2.6.11.7-dark3; 2.6.11.7-dark2; 2.6.11.7-dark1; 2.6.11.6-dark2; 2.6.11.6-dark1; 2.6.11-dark1; 2.6.10-dark1

/* Les Shadow-sources */

L'auteur a basé ce patchset sur la philosophie des Gentoo-dev-sources (devenue depuis gentoo-sources) avec des patch individuels à la place d'un seul gros patch monolithique. Ce qui assure aux utilisateurs de pouvoir ajouter automatiquement les patch suplémentaires qu'ils souhaitent (shadowpatches-extra). Ce patchset est basé sur celui des gentoo-dev-sources (des version 2.6.9-r9) couplé entre autre aux patchset ac, CK et Reiser4 de l'époque en fonction des flag activés. Plus d'information sont disponible sur la page de référence du forum gentoo --> cad ici

Son principe de USEflag a semblé séduisant aux les utilisateur toutefois les mises à jour sont longues à venir du fait , c'est probable, de la compexité de maintenir fiable/compatible entre-eux un tels système de patchset.

Ref.: Le lien vers la page du projet shadow-sources

Le tarball des shadow-sources-2.6.9-r5

/* Et plein d'autres Sources encore... */

Ref.: Vous trouverez ici les liens vers les Threads de référence du forum

Unsupported software -->

2.6.12-rc2-JadeX1

2.6.12-rc4-no2

2.6.10-ikke4

---

[Edit] : Merci encore à tous pour vos remarques et je continue à mettre à jour sur vos conseils  :Wink: 

[Edit 2] : Et en particulier à yoyo et El_Goretto pour leur retour d'expérience sur plusieurs de ces sources afin d'augmenter la qualité et la pertinence de ce tutoriel  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

Bon ben voilà... une bonne chose de faite  :Razz: 

Après coups je ne suis plus très sur de l'utilité de ce howto...

c'est mon premier du genre alors je sollicite votre indulgence

Enfin bref j'ai pondu... << 'vais m'ett'e dans l'torchon tiens, comme l'jambon !>> suis claqué là...

Vous me direz hein ?

 :Wink: 

----------

## naerex

Tous les How-to sont utiles boozo, il y aura toujours une personne quelque part qui aura besoin d'un détail, d'une info ce trouvant justement dans ton How-to.

Mais je pense qu'il serait mieux ici http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/Accueil que sur le forum.

Et vu comme tu l'as bien formaté le portage vers wiki se fera en quelques secondes  :Very Happy: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Ben c'est une bonne idée que ce post  :Smile: 

C'est toujours tendu de faire une doc sur ce sujet (comme tu l'as dit, ça bouge trèèèèès vite et périme une doc à une allure déprimante), et généralement ça troll beaucoup.

Bref, un post courageux  :Smile: 

Ceci dit, une petite description quand même en faisant plus ou moins abstraction des patchs, mmm? Autant pour certains ça n'a pas de sens (comme les loves), autant certains ont un ensemble de fonctionnalités stable d'une version à l'autre (comme les morphs). Maintenant, j'ai pas dis que c'était d'une utilité avérée  :Smile: 

----------

## Darkael

Joli how-to. Mais si tu veux mon avis, si quelqu'un décide d'installer un de ces patchsets amateurs, ça veut dire qu'il sait ce qu'il fait et qu'il a largement le niveau pour les installer sans aide...  :Rolling Eyes: 

M'enfin, bon travail quand même  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

Oui, excellente initiative !

Deux petits bémols tout de même :

1. les liens aboutissent tous sur un message 404  :Sad: 

Par exemple : 2.6.12-rc6-love1

L'adresse correcte serait plutôt : 2.6.12-rc6-love1

2.  *boozo wrote:*   

>  
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge love-sources
> ```
> ...

 

Beurk, que c'est sale ça! Vaut mieux utiliser /etc/portage/package.keywords  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## Ti momo

Sympa  :Smile:  Y a plein de kernel que je connaissais pas  :Smile: 

ps: Tu peut virer les / à la fin de tes liens sinon ca marche pas  :Sad: 

----------

## Adrien

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Joli how-to. Mais si tu veux mon avis, si quelqu'un décide d'installer un de ces patchsets amateurs, ça veut dire qu'il sait ce qu'il fait et qu'il a largement le niveau pour les installer sans aide... 
> 
> M'enfin, bon travail quand même 

 

Pas forcément! Un type pourrait être attiré par la simple apellation exotique de ces noyaux et avoir besoin de tips pour l'installation...

Bon avec des kernels pareils, le mec en question s'expose à quelques risques s'il ne se renseigne pas plus que ça mais bon... :Rolling Eyes: 

Merci bozoo pour le tuto btw!  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Adrien wrote:*   

>  *KarnEvil wrote:*   Joli how-to. Mais si tu veux mon avis, si quelqu'un décide d'installer un de ces patchsets amateurs, ça veut dire qu'il sait ce qu'il fait et qu'il a largement le niveau pour les installer sans aide...   
> 
> Pas forcément! Un type pourrait être attiré par la simple apellation exotique de ces noyaux et avoir besoin de tips pour l'installation...
> 
> Bon avec des kernels pareils, le mec en question s'expose à quelques risques s'il ne se renseigne pas plus que ça mais bon... 

 

+1 Qui n'a pas entendu au moins une fois le chant des sirènes qui disent "Lalalalaaa, avec un noyau nitro, ton PC ira plus vite..."? (nitro est un exemple, hein, j'aurais pu en prendre un autre) 

Sachant que c'est quand même extrêment simple d'installer un nouveau noyau (emerge), mais que c'est joyeusement plus complexe de le mettre en place, je trouve que cette mini howto a sa place.

En prenant mon exemple perso, combien de fois j'ai oublié le coup du digest? (bon ok, à chaque fois, j'ai du vent entre les oreilles, mais passons...)

----------

## sireyessire

alors c'est sympa, mais tu as oublié 2 sources importantes: les cko et les cj.

pour le dernier c'est plus grave car il est fait par LostControl. (c'est bien ça non?)

----------

## boozo

bon et bin merci à tous pour votre gentillesse et votre indulgence  :Wink: 

@El_Gorreto : effectivement tu as probablement raison pour les descriptifs j'y ai pensé mais après coup

celà dit je vais essayer d'y remédier le plus vite possible comme çà vous corrigerez si je me plante mais n'hésitez pas à me balancer des infos (m^ par pm si vous le souhaitez) si vous avez pour que je sois le plus précis concis possible. Dans ce domaine tout particulièrement, l'expérience à du bon.

@KarnEvil : Ton avis sur les compétences de ceux qui s'y aventure me semble juste également (d'où mon second post) toutefois celà peu servir je pense en terme de méthodologie m^ pour d'autres ebuild et à défaut pour une gestion plus propre de sa gentoo enfin c'était mon intention au départ mais je n'ai peut-être pas été clair ou j'ai dévié du sujet --> HS   :Rolling Eyes:   ?  - je dis celà en référence au post de TGL qui me semble très pertinent au niveau méthode... malheureusement pour moi, je n'ai pas son niveau alors je fais selon ma mesure  :Embarassed: 

J'essayerai d'en tenir compte à l'avenir...  :Wink: 

@gothi : Quel coui**on que je fais moi ! merci bien je vais corriger les liens desuite .

Sinon oui c'est très juste ça je modifie pour package.keywords (moi qui parlais de méthodologie j'ai fait tache là !)

@sireyessire : oui je les ai mentionnés mais c'est vrai que j'aurait dû les adjoindre à la liste et de surcroit si elles sont le fruit de LostControl dont j'ai pu observé l'efficacité de certains scripts  :Wink: 

Je vais corriger cela également

merci encore pour toutes ces remarques et surtout si vous en avez d'autres ne vous privez pas m^ si elles sont raides... j'ai les épaules larges... et pis c'est comme çà qu'on apprend  :Very Happy: 

----------

## anigel

Bon ben j'ai pas tout lu, car il est trop tard, mais ça me paraît bien intéressant tout ça. J'y reviendrais à tête reposée.

Merci !

----------

## yoyo

 :Idea:  APPLAUSE  :Idea: 

J'aurais juste ajouté un lien vers le Guide de mise à jour du noyau Gentoo Linux pour "l'entretien" des différentes sources (avec modules externes, oldconfig etc.).

EDIT :  *Ti momo wrote:*   

> Tu peux virer les / à la fin de tes liens sinon ca marche pas

 +1

----------

## boozo

'alute

bon je viens d'améliorer un peu selon vos remarques mais je manque un peu de recul sur certains patchsets alors si vous avez des infos je suis preneur...  :Wink: 

Sinon je viens de tomber par harsard sur un projet sympa de gestion de patchset : PKGBUILD "7 kernels en 1"

http://forums.archlinuxfr.org/viewtopic.php?t=202&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=&sid=9125b916953276c3f82d438c351515a7 c'était de circonstance mais c'est juste pour info.

Et si vous avez de nouvelles idées... je me répète : n'hésitez pas !

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dais

Je trouve ça pas mal intéressant comme howto ^^

Par contre, j'aurais trouvé plus utile une sorte de comparatif de ces noyaux. Car en regardant les infos des noyaux que tu as listés, on ne retient que "oue il a mis des patch optimisés pour le desktop" et euh .. c'est tout. Ils sont quasiment tous dans cette optique.

Du coup, juste lister les noms aurait été suffisant avec un lien vers le site/topic, plutôt que la liste des version qui finalement ne seront pas pris par les lecteurs car on ne sait pas lequel choisir, et on n'a aucune réelle raison de prendre l'avant-dernière version par exemple.

PS: ce post n'est pas à prendre mal hein  :Razz: 

----------

## El_Goretto

C'est pas faux pour les liens des versions. Mais en pratique un comparo, un vrai, est purement irréalisable.

Ce que je propose plutôt , c'est de faire par à boozo de vos impressions (en restant objectif, si possible...), de ce qui vous a fait choisir tel ou tel noyau, pourquoi vous ne l'avez pas gardé, la qualité du SAV (nombre de release, pour quoi faire (correction de bug, nouvelle release dès que nouvelle version même mineure de patch, etc)), qualité de la "communauté" des utilisateurs de ce noyau, etc...

C'est juste un premier lot d'idées, mais faut rester objectif: en dehors des fonctionalités elles-mêmes qui sont parfois nécessaires, ce genre de noyau est la porte ouvert au fanatisme à l'état pur, alors achtung, soyons raisonables et réservés dans nos propos...  :Smile: 

PS: pour les descriptions, l'ami boozo va pas les inventer, donc il a du retranscrire ce qu'il a lu, les subtilités additionnelles, elles, ne sont connues que par les utilisateurs. D'où l'intérêt de partager son expérience de ces petites bêtes  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

@Dais : Effectivement tu as raison pour ce qui est du descriptif des patchset mais les infos sur certains sont à recherchez à la loupe d'une part et d'autre part je n'ai pas un vécu suffisant pour un bench d'ou mes remaques laconiques voire inutile dans certains cas je te l'accorde mais l'idée était (je le reconnais) d'aller un peu à la pêche au info avec les membre du forum sur ce coup-là... pour étayer de l'expérience de ceux qui possède plus de recul sur certains patchset et d'amméliorer un peu les decriptifs pour orienter correctement les utilisateur potentiels

En revanche j'ai une crainte dans ta remarque... c'est le T**** (je n'ose pas prononcer sont nom car y'en a qui on des radars  :Laughing:  ) et oui le rique du bench c'est çà alors certes je suis à même d'être objectif dans le Hw2 mais pas dans le thread alors prudence mais l'idée à l'origine (elle l'est toujours d'ailleurs) était bien de tendre vers ce que tu proposes en terme de comparatif car il serait selon moi très pertinent pour le groupe après d'aucun plus expérimenté seront largement à même de fureter vers différentes sensibilités mais il faut toujours un point d'accès et c'est ce que je me proposais de faire ici avec un peu, bcps... de votre aide à tous  :Wink: 

Par ailleurs je peux il est vrai corriger les listes pour ne faire plus qu'un lien vers les dernières moutures si celà vous semblent plus judicieux... en fait mon idée était de fournir la trajectoire, l'évolution des developpeurs et des difficultés/issues rencontrées et puis tout le monde ne passe pas vers les plus récents kernel dès qu'ils sortent (n'oublions pas que Mr. CK qui "pond" toutes les nuits  :Mr. Green: ) alors c'était la raison de de cette énumération mais je peux la contourner en deux lignes plutot qu'en liste...moui c'est probablement mieux... vais voir çà  :Wink: 

Voilà et merci pour tes commentaires  :Smile: 

PS: np y'a pas de mal et puis c'est toujours utile de se faire remettre a sa place de temps en temps... humilité oblige... après y'en a qui prennent des libertés  :Mr. Green:  mais de mon côté y'a pas de risque on m'a immunisé depuis longtemps  :Laughing: 

----------

## Dais

El_Goretto: bonne idée les avis des utilisateurs ^^

boozo: bah c'était plutôt comparatif des fonctionnalités plutôt que des performances. C'est certain qu'un comparatif des perfs serait sujet à troll, et pas qu'un peu. Remarque, comparatif de fonctionnalités aussi mais moins (ça s'arrêtera à "ouais mais ce patch il est über, et celui-là il est buggé", au lieu de "moi au moins, je gagne 0.0002sec au boot. Ok je boot tous les 3 jours, et juste pour avoir la dernière version du patchset, mais bon..")  :Very Happy: 

Et puis bon, je peux pas non plus me permettre de trop critiquer, je ne vois nulle part des howto made by Dais  :Razz:  (peut-être parce que j'en ai pas encore fait ? ^^; )

----------

## yoyo

Bon, voici ma maigre expérince des différents patchset; j'ai testé les love et les nitro (2.6.10) : je les déconseille à ceux qui veulent un uptime minimum, une nouvelle version sortant très régulièrement il faut rebooter sur le nouveau noyau tout aussi souvent (  :Rolling Eyes:  ). Tout cela me laisse sceptique quand à la qualité de ces patchsets (mais je n'ai jamais eu de gros problèmes avec ceux-ci).

En plus, ces patcsets inclus des features pour tweaker à fond le comportement du kernel et il est nécessaire de bien savoir ce que l'on fait si on veut vraiment tirer parti des patches.

J'ai testé les shadow-sources (2.6.9) dont le principe des USEflags m'a bien séduit. Malheureusement à l'époque où je les avais testé les mises à jour étaient assez longues à venir (je conçois parfaitement la difficulté de maintenir des patchset avec USEflag : il faut s'assurer que tous sont compitbles les uns avec les autres).

Les cko (ck overloaded) sortent régulièrement mais pas trop souvent ce qui laisse le temps d'apprécier son desktop.

Finalement les morph (avec certains patchs plutôt orientés notebook) me semblent très bien : bon support, réactivité satisfaisante, patch de bonne qualité (aucun pb/warning lors du "patch -p1"). Le patchset est très complet (avec quelques USEflags) et l'auteur attentif aux besoins des utilisateurs (de temps en temps on voit fleurir un poll ...).

Mais mon patchset préféré est celui de notre ami LostControl : cj-source; le principe me plait beaucoup : patchset minimum pour un minimum d'interférence entre les patchs (et donc a priori un max de stabilité), avec juste ce dont j'ai besoin (ck, suspend2, reiser4, inotify, fbsplash, vesafb-tng et patches de sécurité).

Voila, pour moi, en terme de perfs je n'ai jamais senti de différence notable entre ses différentes sources (et quelques autres que j'ai testées vite fait). Mon bureau à toujours répondu rapidement (xmms ne se coupe pas etc.) même pendant des grosses compil'. Je n'en demande pas plus.

----------

## boozo

 *El_Gorreto wrote:*   

> Ce que je propose plutôt , c'est de faire par à boozo de vos impressions (en restant objectif, si possible...), de ce qui vous a fait choisir tel ou tel noyau, pourquoi vous ne l'avez pas gardé, la qualité du SAV (nombre de release, pour quoi faire (correction de bug, nouvelle release dès que nouvelle version même mineure de patch, etc)), qualité de la "communauté" des utilisateurs de ce noyau, etc...
> 
> C'est juste un premier lot d'idées, mais faut rester objectif: en dehors des fonctionalités elles-mêmes qui sont parfois nécessaires, ce genre  de noyau est la porte ouvert au fanatisme à l'état pur, alors achtung, soyons raisonables et réservés dans nos propos... 

 

aHaa moi je suis a fond pour çà  :Very Happy:  là le hw2 il sera de qualité là et puis pour les riques on fera le tri... on doit bien avoir un script pour faire çà dans gentoolkit non  :Laughing: 

[Edit] merci yoyo je vais intégrer tes commentaires pour parfaire l'explicatif ce qui donnera du grain à moudre pour les autres   :Wink:   et puis je sais que tu es à jour, je t'ai vu loggé cet a-m sur le morph project   :Mr. Green: 

[/Edit]

----------

## boozo

a y'est  :Razz:  !  Au suivant...

----------

## yoyo

 *boozo wrote:*   

> [Edit] merci yoyo je vais intégrer tes commentaires pour parfaire l'explicatif ce qui donnera du grain à moudre pour les autres    et puis je sais que tu es à jour, je t'ai vu loggé cet a-m sur le morph project   [/Edit]

   :Shocked:   Comment on est épié ici, c'est incroyable !!

À propos des morph, un patch pour le 2.6.12 est dispo (c'est cool les fils RSS). Il est marqué unstable donc pas d'ebuild dispo pour le moment (principe du mainteneur des morph); il faut donc appliquer le patch sur les vanilla-sources. Et il y a un warning pour les utilisateurs de reiser4 (module crypto à activer).

Pour les cj-sources, notre ami LostControl était assez occupé visiblement mais cela ne saurait tarder.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Enjoy !

----------

## El_Goretto

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> À propos des morph, un patch pour le 2.6.12 est dispo (c'est cool les fils RSS). Il est marqué unstable donc pas d'ebuild dispo pour le moment (principe du mainteneur des morph); il faut donc appliquer le patch sur les vanilla-sources. Et il y a un warning pour les utilisateurs de reiser4 (module crypto à activer).

 

keep cool, je l'ai déjà assomé en pm avec une masse d'info concernant les morph-sources   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## kopp

Petite info : il n'y a plus de love-sources, parce qu'apparemment, tout ou presque ce qu'il y avait dedans est maintenant dans gentoo-sources, voir en vanilla.

cf ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2734527.html#2734527

----------

## boozo

merci pour l'info kopp   :Wink:   il est vrai que depuis qqs temps déjà je n'ai pas trop eu le temps de faire de la biblio mais je vais en avoir un peu plus bientôt ; j'en profiterais pour une petite mise-à-niveau du how-to... 

 :Smile: 

----------

